
Control Over Domestic Decisions Reduces Women’s Interest in Workplace Power [pdf] - dpflan
http://goizueta.emory.edu/profiles/documents/publications_working_papers/williams/Williams_Chen_2014_GPIR.pdf
======
dpflan
"Men’s interest in workplace power, on the other hand, was unaffected by the
degree to which they wielded power at home." \- Does this mean men desire
power regardless of situation and do not substitute power in one scenario for
that in another?

